# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Installing Flushbolts in French Doors

## squashedfrog1

I'd like to install flushbolts in my new, yet to be hung external meranti french doors.  How do I cut the mortices to fit the bolts without making a hash of them.  The hardware I'm seeing in the stores dont even come with instructions for installation!  Am I missing something really obvious here?  One helpful brand listed the tools required as chisel, drill and drill bits.  The front face of the flushbolts dont have an "flange" that would disguise a less than perfect chisel cut, so how do i get the perfect cut to drop this bolt into? 
If I dont get these doors hung soon, "She who must be obeyed" will throw a hissy!  Any ideas?  
Thanks in advance,  
Andrew

----------


## OBBob

If there is no falnge I guess you have to very carfully use a router. Actually a quick search on Google found a website brand of flsuh bolts that sid they also offered a router bit to aid installation (http://www.spec-net.com.au/press/1104/henderson.htm).  
This brand has a round top so I'd guess that you get the right size router bit to fit the round end and do one stright run out to the edge of the door.

----------


## squashedfrog1

Bob, 
Thanks mate, "very carefully" seems to be the order of the day.  Only thing is the flush bolts I've found dont have that nice rounded end......  
Andrew

----------


## OBBob

Quite possibly someone out there has a better idea?  
But for a square end I'd still go a router but use a smaller bit, then you will be left with two small radius corners at the en that you can take out with a sarp chisel.  
You want a good router bit and a good sharp chisel. Since you only get one shot I'd also clamp a guide to your door to run your router along so it doesn't drift. 
You could also just do it with a chisel depending who steady your hand is???

----------


## Barry_White

Why not make a template and use a template guide on the router.

----------


## Old Codger

some flush bolts can be set up in the edge of the door. tghis depends on the width of the rebate. It means you dont have to be quite as neat and is better from a secuity point of view. Normally I put them in With A chisel because there is so many different depths required.

----------

